# New Burning Sky Battlemaps



## Morrus (Aug 6, 2007)

Some new 1-inch scale battlemaps are available for free download on the War of the Burning Sky web page.  You'll find them in the right hand column on that page, in the box entitled "Resources".  The battlemaps are for adventures five and six in the campaign saga, _Mission to the Monastery of Two Winds_ and _Tears of the Burning Sky_.  WotBS's layout guru, Eric Life-Putnam, mentions as a side-note: "As a possible point of interest, we have a new record for biggest battlemap yet: the first map in the #6 package (Castle Korstull level one) is over 6 x 8 feet fully assembled (75 x 99 inches, or 190.5 x 251.5 cm)."


----------



## dpmcalister (Nov 1, 2007)

Sorry for bumping this old thread, but are there any battlemaps for adventures seven and eight? (Although I realise that O, Wintry Song of Agony has only just been released and I'm probably being impatient )

Thanks.


----------



## Marius Delphus (Nov 2, 2007)

I have every intention of completing them tomorrow. They should be available shortly thereafter, if not immediately thereafter. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 2, 2007)

Battlemaps for #7 and #8 are now both up on the web page!


----------



## dpmcalister (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow! I'm very impressed at the promptness of the replies. Thanks, it's greatly appreciated


----------

